# Wild Parsnip



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Iowa......from Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://community.agriculture.com/t5/Crop-Talk/Wild-Parsnip-must-be-controlled/m-p/670802#M7356


----------

